# windows rolling up slow



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

i have a 96 200SX and the electronic windows seem to roll up slow... what normally causes this? and what can i do to fix it? maybe maybe it is just me...


----------



## TMWTMP100 (Jan 5, 2004)

I dont know, mine used to do it too. Like, the right one would go up slower than the left one. Do you have a tint on your car cause that might be your problem, or it could be something different all together.


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

yeah i get that too. my driver window slowly goes down and up. the others are faster, not sure what it is, but for me its not much of a bother.

I own a b14 sentra gxe..


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

MCHNHED said:


> i have a 96 200SX and the electronic windows seem to roll up slow... what normally causes this? and what can i do to fix it? maybe maybe it is just me...


Do they roll up slow all the time? I know that mine roll up slow if its been raining and I put them down and then up..other then that it just might be the window motor..sometimes it can slow it down..I have tinted windows as well and I didnt see a difference so I doubt its something like that. Do they roll up really slow though? cause if so I think it might be the motor inside there.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

nah i dont have tinted windows... and they do go up at different speeds, but i dont remember which one is slower..

nah, they arent reeeeally slow, but they seem slower to me than when i first bought it. could the motors be goin?


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

MCHNHED said:


> nah i dont have tinted windows... and they do go up at different speeds, but i dont remember which one is slower..
> 
> nah, they arent reeeeally slow, but they seem slower to me than when i first bought it. could the motors be goin?


It could be that, to me thats one of the possiblities..I mean if the car has a lot of miles or is a little bit older things like that might have to get changed.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

My right window would go down slow and then get stuck. I pried the doorpanel off and it was a loose connection. Don't know if this is your case but it might be worth a looksee.


----------



## drM (Jul 20, 2004)

yea i'm havin a problem like that with my drivers side window where it rolls up slow when it rains. that really fckin sucks. i have to go look around and see whats the problem with the damn thing.


----------



## vini_i (Jul 24, 2004)

My passenger window rolls up slowly if I use the driver control panel but if I roll it up with the passenger switch it works just fine. I guess it must be the added resistance of going around the whole car like that.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

MCHNHED said:


> i have a 96 200SX and the electronic windows seem to roll up slow... what normally causes this? and what can i do to fix it? maybe maybe it is just me...


 Mine rolls up slowly too. Both of them. Usually after it rains. If it's not the motor (which I'm going to check), it might be the rubber pressing against the window. It might be too dry and if the window is dry too...that might cause it to slow down.

But I'm putting my money on the motor for my problem. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

ebricenojr said:


> Mine rolls up slowly too. Both of them. Usually after it rains. If it's not the motor (which I'm going to check), it might be the rubber pressing against the window. It might be too dry and if the window is dry too...that might cause it to slow down.
> 
> But I'm putting my money on the motor for my problem. I'll keep everyone posted.


yes please keep us posted. i would like to know if a replacement motor helps out.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Window Motor*



MCHNHED said:


> yes please keep us posted. i would like to know if a replacement motor helps out.


I'll let you guys know...


----------



## craigdm79 (Oct 30, 2003)

It could just be dirt in your window seals. Try cleaning them out with pipe cleaners. A little soap and water does the trick. Did it to mine and it seemed to help.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

Well, the motor is o.k. I think I'm going to do just that. I'm going to check for dirt and clean the window...


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

Its the master control switch(driver side)...I had same problems as stated above and replaced it and problems went away. If you inspect yours, theres visually nothing wrong with it but the circuitry inside starts rusting especially on older cars.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

how exactly do you know the motor is ok? maybe it's just worn out..?


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

You should remove the regulator and soak the parts that are slow in oil overnight and it will remove the film and dirt and they will be properly lubed and ready to go as for the motor u can hook a poer source to the power source and if it struggles u can do 1 of 2 things. 1. buy a new one. 2. lubricate it and hope for the best.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

had the problem it was the window motor, its like a $100 part brand new.. but it will remove the problem


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

good deal. thanks guys. :thumbup:


----------



## 200SXSE (Jun 22, 2002)

If its not the motor, try regreasing the window regulator. Nissan dealerships should have window regulator grease. Otherwise use silicon grease.


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

update:
all of the windows are working except for the driver's side.
goes down half way, and rarely will go back up, you'd have to really pull on the switch to get it to go up. putting in some strength into.

anyone have any ideas on what could it be? i'm guessing its the motor, or maybe its just dirty. and has anyone had the same problem.


----------



## 2nrguy (Feb 18, 2005)

it could just be the switch connections are shot, that wasthe same problem i was having it ended up being the brass contact switch was bent.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

ebricenojr said:


> Well, the motor is o.k. I think I'm going to do just that. I'm going to check for dirt and clean the window...


Also spray the tracks with dry silicone. I think that will help in the case when its worse with rain...
Worth a try anyway....


----------



## Creason (Jan 23, 2005)

we see this at work usually in rainier months on all types of Nissans. try spraying the slides with a silicone lubricant (along the sides of the window, roll the window up, spray down the sides, roll it down, spray a little (carefully) in the slides, rol it up, roll it up and down and repeat this a few times, this usually fixes the problem it will wear your regulators out faster if you just ignore it.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Yeah...Nissan's electric "luxury" windows really suck ball
juice! IMO. I'm getting my driver's side replaced, (three
components I need, according to my mechanic), just to
get it working again. The passenger side still works, but
it's "rickety", like it's always been, and I bought the damn
car with 27,000 miles on it! There should be a recall on
this!


----------



## Nissan200sx (Mar 23, 2004)

Thats weird, my windows are kinda rickety too ( can be moved a little at halfway rolled up point). Hopefully the problem won't get any worse.


----------



## 2HunKris (Feb 4, 2005)

*Yes! Rain= Sticky Window*

That's [email protected]#[email protected] laughs how we all have the same window problem. I wonder if enough of us had complained to Nissan would they have sent out a recall on our rides? lol


----------



## Nissan200sx (Mar 23, 2004)

I agree this is ridiclous, nothin's more ghetto than jumpy windows.


----------



## lookalikehuuh (Feb 4, 2005)

well guys what i found is tha nissan does not use a good lubrication for the windows... i just went and bought some good white grease from the auto parts took the panels off and put some on there and the windows fly like no other now... i think these cars have problems w/ the grease that nissan uses on them drying up.... guy from the dealership said that he sees it alot w/ sentra cars


----------



## fish123456 (Sep 14, 2004)

huskya83 said:


> update:
> all of the windows are working except for the driver's side.
> goes down half way, and rarely will go back up, you'd have to really pull on the switch to get it to go up. putting in some strength into.
> 
> anyone have any ideas on what could it be? i'm guessing its the motor, or maybe its just dirty. and has anyone had the same problem.


I have the same problem. The driver's side window goes down fine (although the one-push button to put the window all the way down is shot) but it doesn't go back up without pulling really hard on the switch. To me, this sounds like a connection problem since if the motor was shot, it wouldn't go up at all. Electric components don't respond to muscle! I'm going to try and open up my door some time in the next few weeks and see if I can find any loose connections. If not, I might try to find a new master control switch somewhere. I'll keep you posted on what I end up doing and I hope you'll do the same.


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*Yo !*

Had slow, jumpy windows, bought a new 1000 amp Gel battery, problem solved !

Now, also, don't ever flip them down when there's snow outside of it, for some reason it gets it in instead of leaving it out.

Hope i am of some help.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

lookalikehuuh said:


> well guys what i found is tha nissan does not use a good lubrication for the windows... i just went and bought some good white grease from the auto parts took the panels off and put some on there and the windows fly like no other now... i think these cars have problems w/ the grease that nissan uses on them drying up.... guy from the dealership said that he sees it alot w/ sentra cars


what brand white grease did you buy?


----------



## J.J. (Feb 16, 2005)

The answer lies in silicone spray. This was mentioned previously. Did anyone try it? It works! Pathifnders have the same problem and it is relieved with silicone spray.

JJ


----------



## Nissan200sx (Mar 23, 2004)

J.J. said:


> The answer lies in silicone spray. This was mentioned previously. Did anyone try it? It works! Pathifnders have the same problem and it is relieved with silicone spray.
> 
> JJ


Silicone spray, good idea I'll have to try that. Do you have any idea how long it lasts, or when you need to reapply?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Should last you a while, just get a thick weight silicon, not a light weight.. a silicone gel would probably be good, and a WD40 spray might not be a bad alternative either. Only problem is, that WD40 can eat up plastic pretty good, so watch where you spray it (if you use it).


----------



## Nissan200sx (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah, I use WD at work alot and it messes plastic up a bit. I'll definently try the GEL, I kinda wonderd how well a silicone spray would hold up. But now I'll use the thicker stuff. Thanx


----------



## Pharrari (Feb 7, 2005)

I have a 2005 1.8S and my windows go slow and also on the driver and passenger side of the car if u roll the windows up fully the window slightly falls down a little and u can see the side of the door sort of bulge......I took it to Nissan and they found no problem with it....is this supposed to be regular?


----------

